# Moving Dubai , KSA



## AmjadBaloch (Jul 21, 2015)

Dear Friends,

Good Day !

I am a sales professional with experience of 10years here at Pakistan. I have worked with MNCs. I want to move to UAE.

Need your advice/guidance for my Job hunt for KSA/DUBAI. My target is sales job. Please guide where from do I start job hunting and what salary target should I make? Any other guideline??


----------

